# Honda recon Trailer hitch



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have been looking for a trailer hitch for my 99' honda recon...all seem to be sold out..any help would be appreciated!! tried sportsmansguide...other websites...found one but they want $135.00!!!


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

laker, try /URL] basspro, redhead,cabellas for onliners


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

thanks sportsman!! went to dennis kirk and picked up one for around $30.00......


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

Houghton Laker,

I have two of the 2000 model year Honda Recons. Neither one of them runs worth a darn in the winter time. Even after riding it for several minutes, machine stalls when it comes back to idle. Do you have any problems like this with your '99. Maybe I just need to take it in for a tune up. Probably have less than 20 hours on each

Major Hamhocks


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

the recon I have did this also, had the idle speed adjusted and it's much better now, does take a min or two to warm up in cold weather, then it's fine...


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I had same problem..hated to bring it in $$$$ so instead i purchased the repair manual. tells where the adjustmentscrew is located and how to adjust!! made the adjustment myself to the idle screw. Still has to warm up a minute but runs much better!! was told by a mechanic at Hackers honda that I made the right choice he would have adjusted the same thing, he said besides that that a rough idle is inherint in all hondas nad its best just to learn that you have to warm it up a little while till you can walk away withou it stalling!! still is a bummer when you know guys with other makes that start them up and walk away with it revving away!!!!!


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

Houghton Laker,

I tried that but then when it does warm up it seems like it idles to high. I don't know, maybe I will crank it back up a half a turn or something and see how it does. Also seems to be a little particular about old gas if you leave it in too long. I bought two of them together, one for me and one for my wife. One of them seems like it runs a little better than the other one. I drove mine all over sage lake and when I stopped, the damn thin stalled right out on me. It must have been running a good half hour.

Other than that, I rolled it down about a 100 foot high in South Branch (bull gap trail) and it took the beating pretty good. Only broke the control switch for the headlights and starter and all that. Replaced it myself for 85.00

M.H.


----------

